# new member



## grandpa ray (Dec 24, 2012)

hi, new to this sight and it looks like the site is new . intersting to find this as i am new to carving walking sticks .i will be asking questions in the future once this site gets established. i have carved a few sticks but i,m a new carver and not excactly sure what i am doing.will post some pictures once i know what i am doing and good luck on getting the forum advertised etc GRANDPA RAY


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site Grandpa Ray! I am glad that you joined! I look forward to seeing your pictures!

If you have questions, feel free to post them. I am sure that an experienced carver might come along, see the questions, and respond to you. Heck, I might even know the answer!


----------



## grandpa ray (Dec 24, 2012)

hi Aaron , any idea when the best time of the year is to cut willow for walking sticks


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, if you are looking for Diamond Willow Sticks, you can get them here:
http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2084912/36235/DIAMOND-WILLOW-WALKING-STICK-46-FT.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=CNu65vb7s7QCFQf0nAodDDkA8w

It says they are already Air-dried and debarked, but you might want to oil/seal them before use. Of course, you could also modify them a bit to suit your style.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

grandpa ray said:


> hi Aaron , any idea when the best time of the year is to cut willow for walking sticks


If you want to cut one from a living tree, and not be worried about it regrowing properly, the best time is winter or spring. The tree is less likely to "catch" disease during those months.


----------



## grandpa ray (Dec 24, 2012)

i have access to lots of willow trees and i want to find some and carve them as this is part of the enjoyment of the hobby.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

grandpa ray said:


> i have access to lots of willow trees and i want to find some and carve them as this is part of the enjoyment of the hobby.


Sounds good to me! Did you see my response about when to trim them?


----------



## grandpa ray (Dec 24, 2012)

yup that sounds good to me as the snow is to deep in the swamp right now so will wait till the snow settles.in the mean time i may have to go fishing on the ice


----------



## grandpa ray (Dec 24, 2012)

what is the proper way to use a walking stick??? the thick end to the bottom or the thin end to the bottom?? i have seen them both ways . i prefer the thicker end to the bottom . i put a rubber tip on the stick to help make it skidproof .


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Grandpa ray,

I think personally the proper way is the way it suits you with respect to balance, and how it feels in hand. Sometimes you grab a stick

a certain way and it just feels right.


----------

